# Legislation: Employer rerquirement to give minimum advance notice of work rota?



## SadBob

Hi Guys

Does anyone know if there is any legislation governing the requirement of an Employer to give minimum advance notice of work rotas to the Employee? 

i.e. hours of work/days off can change weekly (Mon-Sat) - is it acceptable/legal for an employer to turn around on a Tues evening and tell employee that their day off is Wednesday or give Fridays work hours on a Thursday evening.

I'm not sure what's in the contract of employment but it is a full time permanent position. 

Have done a lot of googling and cannot come up with anything. 

thanks


----------



## Purple

SadBob said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Does anyone know if there is any legislation governing the requirement of an Employer to give minimum advance notice of work rotas to the Employee?
> 
> i.e. hours of work/days off can change weekly (Mon-Sat) - is it acceptable/legal for an employer to turn around on a Tues evening and tell employee that their day off is Wednesday or give Fridays work hours on a Thursday evening.
> 
> I'm not sure what's in the contract of employment but it is a full time permanent position.
> 
> Have done a lot of googling and cannot come up with anything.
> 
> thanks


 I'm n ot sure but it doesn't seem fair.



sustanon said:


> Thousands of people are lining up behind you to take your job. If it doesn't suit you, move on.


I totally disagree. There is no cost to the employer in just getting their act together a few days earlier and treating their employees with a bit of respect.


----------



## sustanon

depends on the business, the employer could be struggling to survive and needs flexibility, in which case someone else may oblige.


----------



## Purple

sustanon said:


> depends on the business, the employer could be struggling to survive and needs flexibility, in which case someone else may oblige.



I don't know any business where working hours would only be known the previous day. It sounds like the employer is incompetent.


----------



## SadBob

I asked if anyone knew if there was legislation which governed such an instance. It's not my employer and while they have sought vol. redundancies, they are not struggling. It is in fact a large employer and it seems, from what I'm told, to only happen in certain branches of the organization.

Thanks Purple, on hearing it from a friend I also thought it extremely unfair and bad form  - was just hoping to find some sort of statutory backing to investigate further. I'll get and to the Dept. ETI on Monday to satisfy my own curiosity.


----------



## JP1234

Sadbob,  I have worked in plenty of places involving shift work and have generally been given the following week(s) rota/s, at least 3 or 4 days in advance.

The link below might be of some use - an employee should receive a minimum 24 hours notice, therefore telling them the evening before what hours they are working the next day does not seem correct.


http://www.irishstatutebook.ie/1997/en/act/pub/0020/sec0017.html#sec17


----------



## tenchi-fan

I think it's pretty unfair too. I used to work somewhere where we had to phone up on Thursday to find out if we were working on Friday evening.
Even in a pretty big job I was in they only told us on Friday if we were working a late evening one of the days the following week - even Monday evening. 
It's poor management in my opinion.


----------



## SadBob

JP1234 said:


> Sadbob,  I have worked in plenty of places involving shift work and have generally been given the following week(s) rota/s, at least 3 or 4 days in advance.
> 
> The link below might be of some use - an employee should receive a minimum 24 hours notice, therefore telling them the evening before what hours they are working the next day does not seem correct.
> 
> 
> http://www.irishstatutebook.ie/1997/en/act/pub/0020/sec0017.html#sec17



JP, many thanks. Exactly what I was looking for.

Regards


----------

